# Who owns the lot?



## Reed77 (Mar 20, 2011)

There is a 3 acre empty lot across the street from me that I would really like to own, it was for sale and sold for $32k, I would have bought it, but the past owner wanted all cash up front, which I couldn't do. But I'm thinking, maybe the new owner will take payments. Now my question is: How do I figure out who the owner is and get contact information?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Check and see if you have online tax maps for your county.

http://www.madisoncountyal.gov/maps/

http://emaps.emapsplus.com/madisoncoal/

you probably can put in your co and state as in the bottom web address to see if your country uses that emap service.

Otherwise, go to the tax office, or where they record deeds, and search for the address of the LOT.


----------



## EasyDay (Aug 28, 2004)

Yep, your tax assessor can give you the name and contact info.


----------

